

A Quick and Painless Way of Sharing Screenshots with Dropbox - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/blog/2011/12/25/a-quick-and-painless-way-of-sharing-screenshots-with-dropbox.html

======
bradleyland
I use a little utility called GrabBox that does something similar:

<http://grabbox.devsoft.no/>

When you take a screenshot using any of the built-in tools, you'll see a Growl
bubble asking whether you'd like to share the photo. Another one will ask if
you'd like to give it a custom name. When you click, the screenshot is copied
to your Dropbox/Public/Screenshots, and the public URL is copied to your
clipboard. It's pretty slick.

------
christiangenco
I did the same thing a while ago, but with an AppleScript to copy the URL of
any new file in the Public folder to clipboard.

Worked extremely well, but broke in Lion. I need to rewrite it with URL
shortening...

------
Nican
On Windows, I recommend using ZScreen, which has annotation and Dropbox
capabilities.

